# Eyes



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've noticed a slight change in June's eyes. To me they look like they are staying a little more dilated, and not quite as clear as they were in the past. She is getting older, and has had more than one eye injury. So it may just be a sign of her getting older, and me being overly cautious.
She is the last of my original red dogs. I would rather pay to know she's okay, than have a problem go undetected. I will be calling my vet Monday morning.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a picture of what I'm seeing, and the picture was not taken in low light.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tr... Is June the pup that has recurring bumps you must have removed??

The reason I ask, is that is how Foxy's eyes looked before we discovered she had the" fungal granuloma" from her Valley Fever in her brain... she was going blind. with Neurological damage.

Now I know June doesn't have Valley Fever... and I am certainly not suggesting she has neurological issues. I Hope She is absolutely fine. I just was taken back by your photo... 
Please let us know how it goes with the vet tomorrow.

sending positive energy, and prayers, for your girl!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It was Lucy, that had sarcoma at a early age. 
The heavily dilated eyes is a big concern to me. I've already considered it could be more than her eyes. I doubt I will get any answers on the first vet visit, and will likely have my vet referr her to a specialist. 
I'd like to rule out glaucoma, and then go from there, but my vet may have other thoughts on it. I joke and tell him "I'm a Google vet." Meaning I've looked up all her symptoms online. He has the degree on the wall, and almost 40 years experience. So we will go with what he thinks is best for her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My vet looked at her today. Looking deep into her eyes, everything a regular vet can see looks great. 
He said she does look like she may have a slight allergy to something in the fields. Gave her some daily drops, to see there is any change. If I'm still concerned to call him Friday, and he will refer her to a specialist.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I hope it's nothing serious and just an allergy. Only time will tell  I'm pretty sure your family needs a break and could use good news!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Anida said:


> I hope it's nothing serious and just an allergy. Only time will tell [img= class=inlineimg]http://www.vizslaforums.com/portal.php/images/smilies/frown.gif[/img] I'm pretty sure your family needs a break and could use good news!


I think we are waaay past due for a break.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I do not know what rising moon, or evil sign this year 2017 fell under... but I will be SO GLAD to see it go... 
I've been told that when bad things occur, and negativity is profound, it is because the universe is clearing and making way for the good and positive... Well all I can say is... Dear Universe we are ready, so please bring on the POSITIVE...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ... everything a regular vet can see looks great. ...


She's probably OK then. If she has a problem that the regular vet can't see, it would be rare. And rare problems are, by definition, unlikely.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> She's probably OK then. If she has a problem that the regular vet can't see, it would be rare. And rare problems are, by definition, unlikely.


That's what I'm thinking.
If it continues we may still get a referral, as my vet can't measure the intraocular pressure in her eyes.
Mid, and later stages of glaucoma are easily diagnosed. Very early signs, a regular vet just doesn't have the equipment to test for it.

Some days I spend money, just for peace of mind.
I know that if she sees a eye Dr, it will probably be just so I stop worrying.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> That's what I'm thinking.
> If it continues we may still get a referral, as my vet can't measure the intraocular pressure in her eyes.
> Mid, and later stages of glaucoma are easily diagnosed. Very early signs, a regular vet just doesn't have the equipment to test for it.
> 
> ...


We find our money is well spent to stop worrying


----------

